# Tanaka 3hp



## Troutman3000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a good lead on a Tanaka 3hp for about 150 dollars. I have a 12 foot jon thats relatively light and I dont fish a lot of rivers. Do you guys think this thing should be able to push it at a decent rate? Im not looking to speed but just be a little more efficient than a trolling motor.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 18, 2010)

Should get it done if you're not in a hurry.. and sure beats draining your batteries before you do any fishing


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 19, 2010)

I would look for something else.
Your not going to get much more then a slow non planing 5-8 mph out of that thing.
The only reason you should buy it is if you have to hand carry the motor long distances. The only reason people want them is because their light. 
I think its nothing more then a beefed up weed trimmer motor. Parts will be hard to find if you ever need them.

It sounds like outboards are hard to find in your area. I would wait until the right one comes along that you would actually want to keep for awhile.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I am not really ever in a hurry while fishing unless the bottom drops out of the sky. I got my eye on another motor now, its an older 5hp Johnson seahorse. This guy wants 195 and I can probably get it for 175 or so. Its an older motor but runs like a top and is in very good shape. 

I am concerned about weight because I dont have a trailor and would have to transport the motor and attach it to the transom everytime until I get a trailor. I bought the boat for that reason because it was light and I didnt want to have to park a trailor in my garage all the time.....

SO which is better?

Tanaka 3hp 150,00
Seahorse 5hp 195.00


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 19, 2010)

The sea-horse is better.
Does it have a built in gas tank? If not does it come with or need a 2-line pressurized fuel tank?
I've never had an old OMC motor but I hear they are very good motors. The weight shouldn't be too bad. Anything 8 hp and under is generally on the lighter side.

I wouldn't even consider the Tanaka. It's not even a real outboard.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd go with the 5hp as well... I've got a 1970 20HP Johnson Seahorse and that thing is awesome.. 

They are not heavy, my 20 might weight 85lbs or so, but I can pick it up and move it around with no problems. You'd be surprised at how light they are.


----------



## free jonboat (Mar 19, 2010)

please dont go with the tanaka i made that mistake once and now i wouldnt own one even if it were given to me [-X go with the johnson it might be heavier but i promise you that it will last 10x longer than that cheap tanaka


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I got the Tanaka for 100 bux, more affordable than the Johnson so I went with that. Its runs strong and starts on every pull. If it turns out to be a dud then I wont cry about it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll probably put the tanaka on the market once I get my boat redone, the guy reinforced the transom with 3/16th guage alluminum so it should hold anything now.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Whoopbass said:


> The sea-horse is better.
> Does it have a built in gas tank? If not does it come with or need a 2-line pressurized fuel tank?
> I've never had an old OMC motor but I hear they are very good motors. The weight shouldn't be too bad. Anything 8 hp and under is generally on the lighter side.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider the Tanaka. It's not even a real outboard.



Why is it not a real outboard?


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 23, 2010)

From what i've heard it's basically a string trimmer with a prop. 
A friend of mine bought one and I got it running for him and it sure sounded like a weed trimmer.

If it looks good you done well. You can easily double your money on ebay.


----------



## free jonboat (Mar 23, 2010)

scratch what i said before i had an eska not a tanaka im not 2 familiar with tanakas


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

What two cycle oil should I mix if its at 50:1 ratio. Isnt there chainsaw and weed eater?


----------



## cubanredneck (Apr 12, 2010)

I love my Tanaka its old reliable that thing cant be killed. It fell off the back of my canoe ones i pulled it out of the water pulled the cord and it started up right away and its air cooled so no worries on running it shallow. You wont win any races but it will get you fishing


----------

